# which of these 2 skins easier on eyes?



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have narrowed it down to 2 skins and cannot decide. I am getting such a headache that I cannot even think about it anymore-and it is the reason why I have been up since 4 am pondering. Please tell me which you think would be easiest on the eyes....that's my main concern since I like both designs equally. I know it's a matter of personal choice, but I need someone else's opinion.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19117.htm

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19168.htm

Thanks


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the second one, "lily"

Susie


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm partial to the "lily" as well.  In fact I went looking for that one this week for the K1 but couldn't find it anymore.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> I'm partial to the "lily" as well. In fact I went looking for that one this week for the K1 but couldn't find it anymore.


You might have overlooked it. I found it here for K1.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,18249.htm


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think either of them would be a strain on the eyes.  With that said I would pick Her Abstraction.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well dang!  I went through the 4 pages twice and did not see it. Ah! That thing called senility.  Thank you Avalon!  I just ordered it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Being chromesome impaired for making this type of decision, I still like the Lily design. More colors to go with more things, but soft and subtle so as not to distract.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I personally like the Her Abstraction design, but I think Lily is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

What matters is what is easier for you. It's really personal preference.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, what I did was to buy both of the ones I was torn between.  I just knew that if I got one, I'd wind up deciding that I like the other better, and buying it too, and paying extra for shipping.  When they got here, I was really glad I did, because the one I thought I liked best, didn't wind up being my preference.  

I posted it on the buy/sell board, and it sold almost immediately.  Yeah, it will wind up costing me a few bucks, but I'm really glad I did it this way, because I got to look at them both in person.  It was important to me to really really like the skin.

Alternatively, I suppose you could buy both and plan to switch when you got tired of whichever one you put on first.  

BTW, the one I picked, and totally love, is Lily.  

I suppose that is true enabling, to say, don't pick, buy both!!  However, I didn't necessarily advocate Keeping both.  

Kim


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help. I may end up getting both because I like them so much and they are different.

I just emailed Decal Girl to see if they could change the yellow lily on the skin to pink and also the few red petals to pink. It is beautiful as is, but for me I think I would like it even more if it had more pink in it, so I am interested in what they will come up with. 

Thanks again, I appreciate it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the lily skin and it is beautiful. There is pink in it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I was gonna say the first one is easier on the eyes but after looking at it again, both should be just fine!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've found that softer lines and images are less distracting while reading than the bold ones.  The actual colors are less important if the overall pattern is soft and abstract.  As such, I prefer Lily.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The lily is beautiful and easier on my eyes (between the two).


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the second one the lily, I think it would give a better contrast to the screen.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Both are beautiful, but I prefer the lily. It's tranquil and I like that it has so many colors.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had the lily on my Kindle since March. I love it, and have not gotten tired of it. I think eventually I may want to change it,, but for now, I think it is easy on the eyes.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you  know about the 15% discount PSPHOME avail for Kindle board people? Didn't want you to miss it, esp if you order 2.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

My vote is for " Lily " also...............

        Brian


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

brianm said:


> My vote is for " Lily " also...............
> 
> Brian


Oh yes, in fact I backtracked when I was on the submit page to get the code


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Another vote for Lily


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have Lily on DivaMimi with a purple Oberon Fairies cover and sometimes I switch to my M-Edge Sapphire platform cover.  I love it and no problems with the eyes.  I love how it is so colorful that it will go with many different colors of jackets.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

So Italiana, did you make a decision yet?


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I did! I actually ended up buying Lily and Arabian Nights which I just noticed late last night and liked a lot.

I also ordered the M-Edge Go cover in Pebbled Purple and a Borsa Bella Travel Bag in Lunar Blue last night too! The funny thing is that I am not even supposed to know that I am getting a Kindle, it is a surprise that I accidently found out about through amazon's confirmation email. Hubby forgot to delete it... 

Thanks to everyone for all of your help! I am so indecisive about everything so it helps to get other opinions.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL, oops!!  Great surprise though!!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

italiana_007 said:


> Yes, I did! I actually ended up buying Lily and Arabian Nights which I just noticed late last night and liked a lot.
> 
> I also ordered the M-Edge Go cover in Pebbled Purple and a Borsa Bella Travel Bag in Lunar Blue last night too! The funny thing is that I am not even supposed to know that I am getting a Kindle, it is a surprise that I accidently found out about through amazon's confirmation email. Hubby forgot to delete it...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of your help! I am so indecisive about everything so it helps to get other opinions.


That's too funny, any idea when he's going to give it to you?, for what occasion?, does he realize he's going to loose you to your Kindle?
What a fantastic guy for buying you a kindle.


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Our anniversary is on June 21st, so I'm sure it will be then. I'm not normally into electronics and gadgets in general besides my laptop so I think he was probably happy about the opportunity to buy me something other than clothes or makeup for once...lol

According to the email it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow at my parents house.These are going to be the longest 5 days ever! But at least I will have it for our vacation on the 28th. I get sick while reading in the car, so I am really looking forward to the text to speech feature. I don't think he truly realizes that the kindle will be glued to my hand constantly! at least until classes start in the fall...which I am really going to dread now since that will be a lot less Kindle time for me.

I am so excited and so happy... and to think I only found out what a Kindle was 2 weeks ago on a makeup forum of all places


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well my Lily skin arrived last week and I got to put it on over the weekend and I am in love with my Kindle all over again   I love it.  Hope you enjoy yours as much as I am enjoying mine.


----------



## temujn (Jun 2, 2009)

I have the "lily" and just love the colors.
Bonnie


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

italiana_007 said:


> I am so excited and so happy... and to think I only found out what a Kindle was 2 weeks ago on a makeup forum of all places


Congrats on your kindle and good to see you planning ahead for your "surprise" 

Just curious, How did you find out about it on a makeup forum? How did that topic popup?


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Congrats on your kindle and good to see you planning ahead for your "surprise"
> 
> Just curious, How did you find out about it on a makeup forum? How did that topic popup?


Thanks!

There is an area on the forum that is off topic so someone had posted a thread asking if anyone had a Kindle and what they thought of it, etc....of course nosy me had to go ask what a Kindle was. As soon as I found out I knew that I had asked a 359.00 question. LOL of course then I found this forum and found out about all the must-have accessories so it turned into a lot more...


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Update Please!!  Did he give it to you, was he mad you knew about it, or did you act super suprized, and pretend that all the new accessories came overnight the next day?


----------



## italiana_007 (Jun 7, 2009)

He had no idea that I knew I acted totally surprised and was excited anyway so he never knew. He ended up giving it to me a couple of days before our anniversary so my my skins and Borsa Bella came about 4 days later...so it all worked out perfectly! He never found out that I knew and the postal service cooperated just great too!    I am so glad because he really would have been sad if he knew that I had already known. I used it for the first time at the beach today and it was awesome! I heard so much about possible fading, but it worked perfectly. I just love my Kindle What a great invention!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the lily skin on my Kindle (thanks to another Kboards member) and I really like it.  Her Abstraction is very pretty too and I just love the pink.


----------

